# My newest male pearl gourami



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

Beautiful fish. Pearls are one of my favorite fishes.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

Thank you, the girls girls love him and he gets along great with my other male. They do show off to each other which is quite the sight. I will have to try and get some pics of that sometime.


----------



## Kindafishy (Jan 14, 2015)

Gorgeous fish and gorgeous photos.

What kind of camera do you use?


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks, the camera I am using is the Olympus tg-4. I got it as a gift and its perfect for all my various hobbies and lifestyle. From some of the demo photos and video I have seen this camera can take some stunning photos.

I hope to get better at using it.


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Ok, now I am REALLY jealous. That is some really great photos for sure. 
Maybe if I stick my cell phone in the tank it will take pics almost that good........


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

Hahaha, I wouldn't suggest you try that.


----------

